# Werkstatt Acrylic v Collinite 845



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've got a frozen white 2011 Fiesta which I've been using Collinite 845 for LSP on and have been really happy with the results but I keep reading that a sealant gives better results on a white car.

As a result I'm really tempted to try Werkstatt's Acrylic system on it for next summer. Has anybody compared the two finishes achievable with these products or applied both - Werkstatt followed by 845?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

For white, I'd always side with Werkstat over a wax. 

The finish will be sharper and it'll look 'more white'. A wax will tend to make white look 'warm'. 

The sealant will also give a more slick surface. I've used Werkstat and 845 but I'd only use one or the other. In my view, there'd be no point in putting Collinite over Werkstat Acrylic. 

Slightly different, but my wife's solid black car looks awesome with Acrylic on it: really sharp. With 845 (as run on it through last winter) it looked alright, but it definitely lacked the sharpeness and definition. The wax also felt 'stickier' in that dirt and contamination tended to cling to the surface more. The beading was stronger with 845 though but that's understandable as the surface is less slick.


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

I think you may have just talked yourself into a sale there John! I think I'll put the Werkstatt on for spring/summer and go back to 845 for the winter prep.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Personally, I'd use Werkstat all year round; the slickness it offers is a boost in winter. 

Use the 845 on your wheels though; it's really good on wheels.

If you do stick with 845 for the paint in winter, put a base coat of Werkstat Acrylic Prime down then apply the wax. That'll extend durability further.


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Is the Werkstatt as durable as 845?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

leachy said:


> Is the Werkstatt as durable as 845?


A base of Prime and 3 or 4 coats of Jett Trigger will see you through the winter easily. One coat of Jett Trigger on its own typically gives 3months+.

If you use Glos after you wash as a top-up, that'll extend durability too.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Another sealant to think about for for summer is Wolf's Body Wrap. I was only admiring my pearl White RCZ this morning with it. My car is filthy at the moment lots of dirt thrown up at the sides, front and back. Parked it in my village this morning and when I was walking back to the car it was really gleaming and so slick looking. Wolf's somehow seems to hide the dirt as the shine is so unbelievable. It's only when you get right up close that you see the dirt. Durability is great too so if you apply it in the summer it will see you right through winter and ip to the following summer :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> Another sealant to think about for for summer is Wolf's Body Wrap. I was only admiring my pearl White RCZ this morning with it. My car is filthy at the moment lots of dirt thrown up at the sides, front and back. Parked it in my village this morning and when I was walking back to the car it was really gleaming and so slick looking. Wolf's somehow seems to hide the dirt as the shine is so unbelievable. It's only when you get right up close that you see the dirt. Durability is great too so if you apply it in the summer it will see you right through winter and ip to the following summer :thumb:


Blueberry - i hope that you are on commission as i'm sure that you are boosting sales of this product with your positive feedback
It sounds fab on white :thumb:

PS get it washed you dirty girl :detailer:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

SarahAnn said:


> Blueberry - i hope that you are on commission as i'm sure that you are boosting sales of this product with your positive feedback
> It sounds fab on white :thumb:
> 
> PS get it washed you dirty girl :detailer:


I wish I was on commission SarahAnn. Are you listening Jesse?:wave:
It never ceases to amaze me.

You've shamed me into. Just given my Pearl a wash. Now she's really gleaming :argie:


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

I have a 2011 Fiesta in frozen white also and the finish werkstat gives is pretty astonishing tbh(in a good way). 

The only question i have for John is what about a wax like SV Glacier? Do you still side with werkstat?

Thanks


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I use the Werkstat acrylic on my ibis white Audi A4 and can't recommend it enough. :thumb:

These piccys are with 4 coats of AJT on. (Its now got 6 on ...)

This is the sort of finish I'm getting -



















I tend to add a coat of AJT every month and use the Glos in between :detailer:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

kendo89 said:


> I have a 2011 Fiesta in frozen white also and the finish werkstat gives is pretty astonishing tbh(in a good way).
> 
> The only question i have for John is what about a wax like SV Glacier? Do you still side with werkstat?
> 
> Thanks


In my view, yes stick with Werkstat on white - it'll give a superior finish.


----------



## kendo89 (May 3, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> In my view, yes stick with Werkstat on white - it'll give a superior finish.


Thanks for that John. I have both SV Glacier and Werkstat but just wanted your opinion.

It is really refreshing to see a trader giving an honest opinion and not just trying to sell the pricier product(especially as your one of the only SV retailers)


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

John I called you last month for advice on whats best on pearl white metallic especially in cold conditions and I bought some Jeff Acrylic Jett Trigger. Dam fine stuff and its so easy to apply three coats were done and its looking mighty sharp. Beading for what its worth is small & uniform and impressive when it rains on the roof an bonnet.

If anyone is interested I applied Jeffs over a 2 week old coat of Bilthamber autobalm which is another product that can be appllied when its cold and dampish. Come the better weather Ill be having some Prime for the full effect.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Werkstat acrylic jett is good on White. I had it on my pearl White last winter. IMO the Wolf's Body Wrap offers something more. More wet looking maybe and slicker. Werkstat is good stuff though.


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

Werkstat is amazing on white! worth buying imo!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Werkstat acrylic jett is good on White. I had it on my pearl White last winter. IMO the Wolf's Body Wrap offers something more. More wet looking maybe and slicker. Werkstat is good stuff though.


Yes, that's probably fair to say.

We do recommend that Body Wrap is applied and cured in a warm environment (heated garage/workshop) to get the best results from it so this is worth bearing in mind. But once it's on, it's very durable and, as you say, the finish is awesome.

Werkstat will work and bond when it's 2 degrees and damp - I know, I've done it!

It's also ultra easy to top up!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Yes, that's probably fair to say.
> 
> We do recommend that Body Wrap is applied and cured in a warm environment (heated garage/workshop) to get the best results from it so this is worth bearing in mind. But once it's on, it's very durable and, as you say, the finish is awesome.
> 
> ...


Yes John you are right. It's one of the great things about Werkstat - it's ease of use and being able to add layers when you wash the car each time.

Understand about the warmer conditions for Wolf's which was why I suggested the OP to think about it next summer.:thumb:


----------



## RPB (Nov 30, 2011)

I have this on my Ibis White S3 when Jim did me proud for its first winter prep. How often should you apply the Acrylic Jett Trigger? I have used the Glos once in two washes but was going to wait around 6 weeks before re-appling some more Acylic though. Is this right?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

6 weeks will be fine: you should see 3months from a coat of Jett Trigger easily though. 

In winter, adding an extra layer won't go wrong and if you're topping with Glos you're adding protection there too.


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> In my view, yes stick with Werkstat on white - it'll give a superior finish.


Hi
What would be the best for a New 2012 Java Brown Touareg.:detailer::detailer:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

podgas said:


> Hi
> What would be the best for a New 2012 Java Brown Touareg.:detailer::detailer:


Hmmm.....interesting colour!

It seems to have a lot of flake which makes me think Werkstat, but then it's a darker tone too so I'd go with either:

Auto Finesse Tough Coat (which has a bit more depth to the finish than Werkstat and suits darker colours;

or Blackfire Wet Diamond kit (Gloss Enhancing Polish, then All Finish Paint Protection).

or, as a slight curve ball, the under-rated Meguiar's Ultimate Wax in either Paste or Liquid form (same result, just depends whether you like a wax-type product or a liquid). This gives a very similar finish to Blackfire.


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> Hmmm.....interesting colour!
> 
> It seems to have a lot of flake which makes me think Werkstat, but then it's a darker tone too so I'd go with either:
> 
> ...


Hi Thanks

Food for thought, Will go with Auto Finesse Tough Coat or Blackfire Wet Diamond kit .
Car due March- April will try to get samples .
Many Thanks:driver:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

podgas said:


> Hi Thanks
> 
> Food for thought, Will go with Auto Finesse Tough Coat or Blackfire Wet Diamond kit .
> Car due March- April will try to get samples .
> Many Thanks:driver:


I'd say there's no need for samples with either of them; they're both awesome!

I might side towards Tough Coat as the Touareg is a big vehicle and a sprayable liquid sealant would be easier to use.


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

John @ PB said:


> I'd say there's no need for samples with either of them; they're both awesome!
> 
> I might side towards Tough Coat as the Touareg is a big vehicle and a sprayable liquid sealant would be easier to use.


Hi I like the word easier !
What would you recommend to use on the shiny black plastic door trim.?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

podgas said:


> Hi I like the word easier !
> What would you recommend to use on the shiny black plastic door trim.?


On the exterior? If it's the gloss black on the upper rear edge of the front doors (if that makes sense), I'd use the Werkstat on that too.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> Hmmm.....interesting colour!
> 
> It seems to have a lot of flake which makes me think Werkstat, but then it's a darker tone too so I'd go with either:
> 
> ...


John cannot moan at Werkstat on darker colours either...










I will out gun everyone on the layers so far though at x10 :doublesho as in regards to temp yes i have had it down to around 2 and did a coat of Jett and Glos.I do find it is worth doing both though as it does add abit more zing to the mix doing the glos...also then i also find it waterspots are less frequent.


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Is it best to get the kit to get the most out of it could I just buy the trigger jett


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

stevept said:


> Is it best to get the kit to get the most out of it could I just buy the trigger jett


To start off with I'd get the acrylic jett trigger and the acrylic glos

Then keep and eye out for the acrylic prime in the personal sales section

Thats how I did it anyway. Saved me a few pennies! :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

If you did want to minimise, then I think Prime and Jett Trigger would be the better two to go for. 

Prime's such a great cleaner that to get the best out of Jett Trigger, you should use it first. It'll extend durability of Jett Trigger too.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi John what would you recommend for Red Cooper s Triple been done few weeks back what would be best otren between Tough Coat and the Werkstat will the Werkstat site fine ontop of the Triple


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi John what would you recommend for Red Cooper s Triple been done few weeks back what would be best otren between Tough Coat and the Werkstat will the Werkstat site fine ontop of the Triple


Tough Coat would be my preference.

Werkstat Carnauba's really nice but having seen a red Mini with Tough Coat then I'd side with it. It's pretty close between them but for me, Tough Coat just edges it.

If you did want to use Werkstat, use the Carnauba Jett; it'll sit on top of Tripple. Werkstat Acrylic won't sit on top of Tripple (sealant over carnauba).


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Tough Coat would be my preference.
> 
> Werkstat Carnauba's really nice but having seen a red Mini with Tough Coat then I'd side with it. It's pretty close between them but for me, Tough Coat just edges it.
> 
> If you did want to use Werkstat, use the Carnauba Jett; it'll sit on top of Tripple. Werkstat Acrylic won't sit on top of Tripple (sealant over carnauba).


Thanks John is this as triple has Carnauba wax in it apposed to some like Werkstat Prime, that is acrylic primer?


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

Does prime have fillers or will I need to get rid of swirls then use prime


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks John is this as triple has Carnauba wax in it apposed to some like Werkstat Prime, that is acrylic primer?


Yes; exactly.





stevept said:


> Does prime have fillers or will I need to get rid of swirls then use prime


Prime has no fill; you need to remove swirls first (or, at this time of year, I'd probably go with the full Werkstat then correct the paint come spring.)


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Prime has no fill; you need to remove swirls first (or, at this time of year, I'd probably go with the full Werkstat then correct the paint come spring.)


I presume if you use something like SRP prior to applying Prime it will simply remove the fillers as part of the cleaning process? Does this mean that only a true polish can be used before Prime? I'm planning on getting a DA so not too concerned if so.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

leachy said:


> I presume if you use something like SRP prior to applying Prime it will simply remove the fillers as part of the cleaning process? Does this mean that only a true polish can be used before Prime? I'm planning on getting a DA so not too concerned if so.


I'm not too familiar with SRP but it's fair to say that Prime will strip previous filling/glazing layers.

You should use a true polish before Prime or you can use Prime then add a glaze after it, but before Jett Trigger; bear in mind this will affect durability a little.


----------

